# What kind of frog is this?



## meghanlynn11 (Apr 25, 2012)

I saw these on another forum but cant figure out what kind of frog it is. He had a few in a paludarium with red eyed tree frogs. Any idea? And any idea on where to find more info on their care?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Perhaps the spotted stream frog?

Spotted Stream Frog - Hylarana picturata


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

maybe............ Rana signata


----------

